
Ask HN: Where do you get App logos designed? - freedomben
I&#x27;ve been heavily considering 99 Designs to get a logo made for the app I&#x27;m hoping to launch in the next few months.  I need something that I can own that looks good as an icon and in an app, etc.  I&#x27;m willing to pay a reasonable amount.  Most of the examples I&#x27;ve seen there however aren&#x27;t like this, they are for a variety of other businesses.  They&#x27;ve also scared me with the upsell language where I have to commit and can&#x27;t get a refund if I&#x27;m dissatisfied, and unless I got closer to $1,000 I&#x27;m not likely to get any good designers to submit.<p>Anyway, where have people that have made an app gotten their logos?  Any experience with the 99 Designs Bronze plan?  Is there a better place to go for an app icon?
======
throw03172019
In my experience, 99 Designs results in poor quality and ends up being a waste
of time. Typically the designers just throw up whatever is quick to get
entered. It’s a numbers game.

I recommend searching Dribbble (yes, 3 Bs) for a designer you like and then
connect with them there. Some are very expensive but there are young designers
there looking to build their own brand. Try it out.

~~~
freedomben
Awesome, thank you so much for the recommendation!

